# Spreading rumors



## ricardo_jokinen

How do you say in Finnish 
"I have heard the rumors spread about me"?

Is the word for rumor: "Huhu" or "huhupuhe"?

Closest translation I could come up with is "Olen kuullut huhuja minusta"

I have no clue how "spread" would translate in Finnish! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The Finnish version you suggest is perfect as far as grammar is concerned. As you say the _spread_ part is missing. In the English sentence it's what I call a clause equivalent. The complete sentence would be:

_I have heard the rumors [that/which are/have been] spread about me._

You can use a clause equivalent in Finnish, too, if you like:

_Olen kuullut minusta *levitettävät* huhut._ = I have heard the rumors that *are* spread about me.

_Olen kuullut minusta *levitetyt* huhut._ = I have heard the rumors that *have been* spread about me.

If you don't want to use a clause equivalent, you can use a relative clause just as you can in English:

_Olen kuullut huhut, joita minusta *levitetään*._ = *are *spread
_Olen kuullut huhut, joita minusta *on levitetty*._ = *have been* spread


----------



## jonquiliser

Just a side note: when you say "huhuja" you mean that you've heard _(some) rumours_ whereas "huhut" means _the rumours._


----------



## Lumienkeli

I'd use the word "huhu" too. "Huhupuhe" is correct, but nobody uses it. I think it's too long and formal.


----------



## dinji

Lumienkeli said:


> I'd use the word "huhu" too. "Huhupuhe" is correct, but nobody uses it. I think it's too long and formal.


_Huhupuhe_ is a contamination of _huhu_ and _kuulopuhe_, the latter meaning something like 'second hand information, picked up rumour'


----------

